# Factory CZ-52 in 9mm



## jaydaddy1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hopefully this is the right place to get some answers. Seems like a lot of new stuff on here and no relic stuff.

What I've got here is a CZ-52 in 9mm. Numbers match and has the Circle T stamp on the barrel. Apparently info is sparse and often conflicting.

Any info as well as a ballpark value on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have one too. Bought it new in the early Ninety's. It's NOT a commercial gun, but CZ 52 with a 9MM barrel and a pretty good bluing job. Spiffed up surplus when the Czechs went belly up. I was offered $400.00 for mine from a dealer for what that's worth.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Had to add. Gun Broker's got one with three mags and holster. Buy now! $1200.00 Here I'm rich and didn't know it.


----------

